# Just set up my 40gl!!



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

My first fish, a blue VT named Baloo, was getting cramped in his 1gl bowl. So I got a 10gl about 2 months ago. Once I saw he's friendly with other fish, upgraded him to a 40gl and got more fish.

current stock:

Baloo
4 glo fish (2 are a couple months old, 2 new).
10 neon tetras (5 are older, 5 new)
2 cherry barbs
3 albino cory catfish

Think I want another 2 cherry barbs (all males) and another glo fish to have all 5 colors.
Have a powerhead sucking through two rather large sponges, as well as a heater.
I put the whisper 10 filter from the 10gl into the 40gl to help cycle the tank faster (fish in cycling). Will take that out soon.

How's that stocking sound as far as loading? They're all small fish, so It seems alright, but there's a lot going on in that tank.

Also, it seems the corys keep bumping into baloo. I don't think they're actually biting him or anything because he doesn't get angry or retaliate. Is that something others have come across?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You should be fine with the setup. I'm curious to see what the tank looks like during the day & during night when it's illuminated. 

Cories are crazy like that and sometimes have the tendency to headbutt things. Have you noticed them swimming to the surface to breath air?

I don't think you're overstocked at all.

What type of filtration system are you using? I know 40G don't come with starter kits.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

MSG said:


> You should be fine with the setup. I'm curious to see what the tank looks like during the day & during night when it's illuminated.
> 
> Cories are crazy like that and sometimes have the tendency to headbutt things. Have you noticed them swimming to the surface to breath air?
> 
> ...


Man, those cories scared me the first few times they went to breathe. They're crazy. They shoot up and down. I didn't even know what happened the first few times, I was searching on the floor to see if a fish jumped out. The tank is uncovered to keep it cool.

I'm probably going to get a blacklight soon. The light has two bulbs with independent switches, which makes that much easier. It's acrylic, so not super clear, but it looks amazing with that light on it. I also like the shape.

I have a penguin 550 powerhead (145gph) attached to one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103114703...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2227wt_845
The whole thing is underwater so it doesn't create surface current (see pic).

I have additional powerheads if you think it needs more filtration.

Should I bother with an air supply?

pics:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I really like all the colors of all the rocks and caves. Did you build any of the caves yourself? 

I'm not sure why you have that horrible looking plastic plants unless they glow in the dark. 

My cories always went to the surface for air, even though the tank they were housed in is very well oxygenated. 

I wouldn't bother with the air.

I also don't have much experience with the type of filtration you're using so I don't want to make any comment on that.

The only thing I know from looking at your tank, is if any food gets stuck in those gumball sized rocks you're using as gravel, the fish won't be able to get at it till it rots. 

Last thing you want is fish eating rotten food.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I really like the tank set up


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

MSG said:


> I really like all the colors of all the rocks and caves. Did you build any of the caves yourself?
> 
> I'm not sure why you have that horrible looking plastic plants unless they glow in the dark.
> 
> ...


No, they don't glow in the dark, but that's an excellent idea. I want some "plants" for them to hide and play around, but live plants seem like they're more work than the fish are. 

That's a good point about the gravel size. Maybe I need to add a layer of smaller stuff on top of it. I'm just hesitant to do the smaller stuff because it's a pain to clean, it seems.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Ant10a said:


> I really like the tank set up


thanks! It's been a fast moving process, so far. I scored real big on a local deal for the hard decorations.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love your tank too!!! I am really really glad that Baloo doing good. Love updates lol Thank you for your pm!!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

There are some aquatic plants that you can literally throw them in the tank, any lighting, no ferts and they will grow. You could even attached the two to the rocks. Anubias and java fern. Those two are super easy and hardy plants.

Anacharis is also easy and it is a stem so you can keep getting more pieces as it grows.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

The problem with the gravel is once you've added it to the tank you're sort of stuck with it. 

I don't recommend mixing smaller gravel with the ones you have now, but totally up to you. You can try it. 

The type of shrimp pellets & sinking foods I feed my cories are the type of food that slowly softens and is meant to be slowly eaten. The fish need to WORK on the piece of food in order to get all the nutrients. These are not really designed to be a 1 bite thing.

Unless you're feeding flakes, but cories aren't designed to eat flaked foods. 

With the size of your stones, there's a good chance your cories aren't getting enough food because it gets trapped in the gravel before they can actually eat it. 

A turtle can move rocks that size, but most fish can't.

Make sure you take pictures before you change anything.

I really like the size of your tank and all the different options available. Also I have to keep an eye out for decorations like yours.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

kfryman said:


> There are some aquatic plants that you can literally throw them in the tank, any lighting, no ferts and they will grow. You could even attached the two to the rocks. Anubias and java fern. Those two are super easy and hardy plants.
> 
> Anacharis is also easy and it is a stem so you can keep getting more pieces as it grows.


Maybe I need to get some of these. Thanks for the heads up. I did some research into the plants before getting the bigger tank, but didn't find an economical solution. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet once a week and start adding a little at a time.



MSG said:


> The problem with the gravel is once you've added it to the tank you're sort of stuck with it.
> 
> I don't recommend mixing smaller gravel with the ones you have now, but totally up to you. You can try it.
> 
> ...


NEVER! I won't ever be stuck with anything . I still have the 10g that I can put all of them into for a bit if I want to change something. 

Is there a reason you don't suggest the smaller gravel? I feel like it would end up being a layer on top of what's there now. maybe even glowing gravel?

Feeding tiny sinking pellets right now for the tetras and cories. The danios eat anything that gets near them, so lots of tiny pellets give the tetras a chance to get at them. Now that you mention it, the cories are ALWAYS swimming around frantically looking for food. I figured that was kinda normal, though.

I've seen all of those decorations at petsmart.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Glo fish e? Ahhh...the wonders of genetic engineering. Wish i could find some here.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

i really think those cories should have sand substrate. the gravel could injure their sensitive barbs.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would definitely bump up the numbers of your cherry barbs, danios (which are what glofish actually are) and corys. You ideally should have at least six individuals for schooling/shoaling fish. 

Also, barbs can be nippers when kept in small numbers so it's best to have a large a school of these as possible to avoid this.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would definitely bump up the numbers of your cherry barbs, danios (which are what glofish actually are) and corys. You ideally should have at least six individuals for schooling/shoaling fish.
> 
> Also, barbs can be nippers when kept in small numbers so it's best to have a large a school of these as possible to avoid this.


yea, petsmart only had 2 of the cherry barb males. I don't want females so they don't multiply. I was planning on going to 4 (lady seemed knowledgeable and said they aren't as much a schooling fish as others are) but can certainly go to 6.

Danios will have 5 because that's how many colors they have....or maybe I'll get a "regular" one also.

I thought cory's would be ok in 3. Feel like the tank is getting heavy with 6 (they're so active!). Can certainly bump to 6 if that's the concensus.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would definitely add in a couple more corydoras. In the wild corydoras live in groups of hundreds of individuals. This is a good video from Youtube showing some wild schooling behaviour. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JCZA-4CQH8


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I don't recommended the colored gravel. Since you're into the natural stones, I would recommend pool filter sand. 

The glowing substrate is too new, I'm not sure if they're painted. 

http://bestaquariumfilter.org/pool-filter-sand-aquarium
http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/substrate1.shtml

I'm going to buy a 50lb bag of the PFS this week. 

I have no problem with smaller gravel, just recommended not to MIX smaller gravel with what you already have in the tank.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That's an effing awesome tank O.O


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

My cories love the sand substrate I have. And their barbells have gotten long and beautiful. I'd agree- add two or three more of the cories. I only have five, but I am planning on adding at least one or two more in my 29 gallon.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. Went by yesterday, and the albino cories they had all looked sad and inactive, and they were out of cherry barbs.

Shipment comes in today, will pick up two cories to make 5 (these things are crazy, I don't want to overdo it with the betta in there) and 4 cherry barbs. Will also get the purple danio to make a set.

I'm really thinking about this substrate now. It is pretty apparent that the cories can't get to the food. 

Why the thought about not mixing the two? Though the sand sounds like a better idea, I think I want gravel because it's easier to clean. Can a gravel pump be used on sand?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

That's something I'll be learning as well about the PFS, I know a guy that has a multitude of tanks & he's running PFS on all of them. I have to stop by when he does the maintenance so I can check it out. He highly recommends the stuff. 

What kind of food are you feeding your cories? 

Also my Rosy barbs did NOT like the bettas at all. Cherrie B's may be more docile, but that's just a guess because they have whiskers & are probably more bottom feeders. 

Get a 50lb bag of the PFS, but shop around first. I heard some brands require more cleaning than others.

Definitely don't buy a fish if they look sick. Treating for disease in a new fish is too much trouble. 

My female betta was transfered to my guppy tank last night to give her some exercise. She ended up decapitating the smallest guppy this morning, but the rest of the guppies are unharmed. I think she ate one of the snails too. 

*sigh* Time to transfer her.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

Lmao @ decapitated. One of my neon tetras is gone. Just plain gone. Might have been hiding, but checked last night and this morning.

Out of the ~20 fish I've bought in the last week, I've gotten 2 sick ones. Yea, they're gone too now (back to where they came from).

The cherry are definitely acting like bottom feeders. The two I have seem to be schooling with the neon tetras....don't know what that's about.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I know lots of people running tanks with pool filter sand or play sand they picked up from the local hardware store. I'm pretty sure the only thing you have to watch is whether it is inert, and something to do with silicates which I believe can cause diatoms. 

As to the gravel, I'm pretty sure if you use a smaller grain gravel in with a larger sized gravel, over time the smaller one will migrate to the bottom. It's either that, or the opposite happens, the small stuff ends up on top. I just can't recall which. 

You can mix gravel but really sand is probably ideal for corydoras. If your gravel is smooth and rounded than you can use that, but I believe people have remarked on the difference in the behaviour of their cories once they have either added a small bowl of sand to their aquarium or completely switched out the substrate.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Call me a fool but i have seen a video on the amazon and those corries were in a rocky substrate... It got me confused.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I was going to say people have found corydoras on some very rocky areas. There's a video around where someone was surprised to find them swimming in an area with quite sharp gravel. 

However, I do wonder whether the barbels of those fish in the wild are damaged because of this.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pilot00 said:


> Call me a fool but i have seen a video on the amazon and those corries were in a rocky substrate... It got me confused.


Alot of owners are not well informed of the cories sensitive barbs.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Alot of owners are not well informed of the cories sensitive barbs.


I dont know, i was talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JCZA-4CQH8

Given that this is one of their natural habitats i wouldnt say that they are not that sensitive. Not that they are not, but aquarium fine gravel seems better than whatever is in there.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pilot00 said:


> I dont know, i was talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JCZA-4CQH8
> 
> Given that this is one of their natural habitats i wouldnt say that they are not that sensitive. Not that they are not, but aquarium fine gravel seems better than whatever is in there.


In the wild their genetics aren't as compromised as they are with us. We're always trying to change animals through breeding.
So the domesticated Cories are going to be quite sensitive. I've seen it time and time again. I never knew it when I was younger. But looking back now how many cories died and remembering how damaged their barbs looked like.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

You guys got me thinking about this too much now.

I'm torn between the sand and gravel. Sand just seems so painful to clean, whereas gravel I just use the pump and I'm done. Maybe find smaller pebbles like the ones I have?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> In the wild their genetics aren't as compromised as they are with us. We're always trying to change animals through breeding.
> So the domesticated Cories are going to be quite sensitive. I've seen it time and time again. I never knew it when I was younger. But looking back now how many cories died and remembering how damaged their barbs looked like.


You need countless generations for such effects to take place. Even in fish. And given the fact that most are bred in captivity and released in aquariums which have a 50-50 chance on what to have in the bottom where they breed again, i believe the possibility is quite remote. Its like saying that bettas have become accustomed to their fins been torn from plastic and they can resist now because they are bred in this conditions.
I dont say throw them in the hardest environment. I am just saying that fine gravel is not going to be so much of an issue. Unless gravel for someone means rocks that is.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I personally have the same gravel you have mixed of the bigger with smaller ....and i love it. Not sure may be it different because i do only 100% water changes though. But i though it also easier to siphon the gravel like that?


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

think I found a good deal on gravel. How's the gravel in this link?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/hsh/3172683516.html


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pilot00 said:


> You need countless generations for such effects to take place. Even in fish. And given the fact that most are bred in captivity and released in aquariums which have a 50-50 chance on what to have in the bottom where they breed again, i believe the possibility is quite remote. Its like saying that bettas have become accustomed to their fins been torn from plastic and they can resist now because they are bred in this conditions.
> I dont say throw them in the hardest environment. I am just saying that fine gravel is not going to be so much of an issue. Unless gravel for someone means rocks that is.


No it doesn't need to take countless generations for "such effects". And even if it did fish produce at a steady rate that it would happen in a short amount of time.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

MSG said:


> You should be fine with the setup. I'm curious to see what the tank looks like during the day & during night when it's illuminated.
> 
> Cories are crazy like that and sometimes have the tendency to headbutt things. Have you noticed them swimming to the surface to breath air?
> 
> ...


hopefully this link works. BTW, despite having that betta hammock, Baloo normally sleeps on the gravel towards the back left side. This morning, I found him sleeping on top of that blue plastic plant. It was pretty cool to see him wedge himself in there.


----------

